# Things to do in Toronto



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

July 18th, help a brother out?


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Good grief, what *isn't* there to do in Toronto?

What kinds of things do you like doing? It's here.

If you are looking for events, you might want to take a glance at www.toronto.com, but otherwise, what would you want to do?


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

water parks?


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I think we need more info. There all day? Just the morning? Evening? Alone? With the kids? With the significant other? With work buddies? Driving? Flying? Looking for clubs? Looking for bars? Strip clubs?

A little direction will go a long way.


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

*UnderGround or AboveGround?*



Elric said:


> July 18th, help a brother out?


Ten things I love about T.O. (from a Westerner, transplanted...)

10. Queen St. E.
-no matter what your tastes there are shops for everyone (Friendly Stranger, Steve's Music, Jamie Fraser Books), bars; The Rivoli, Black Bull, etc... and attractions, MuchMusic, The New Opera House, New City Hall...

9. Toronto Zoo
-one of the best in Canada. I like the monkeys and the big cats 

8. The Bike Paths
-rent a bike and go east, west, north or south. Adventures and interesting people await. Not many know this but Toronto has the most amount of green space per capita in North America (most of it connected by bike)

7. Riverdale Farm/CabageTown
-historic part of UpperCanada, many famous canadians made their residence there over the years and with The Farm close by, a little Oasis in The Big Smoke

6. Steam Whistle Brewery
-an old train roundhouse come micro-brewery. They will fill your small sample cup over and over and over again..

5. Distillery District
-awesome urban renewal project for artists, shoppers, music lovers and fine cuisine (check out Mill Street Micro-Brewery too...)

4. High Park
-very magical place. Full of secret pockets of fun, ley lines, bizarre zoo, Shakespeare in the Park and a lost lagoon...

3. Little Italy (College & Bathurst)
-THE place to watch any World Cup match, great cafes, restaurants, atmosphere to rival only Montreal

2. The Beach
-OK so I'm biased. Used to be The Beaches, the original cottage country (before Muskoka took over as the place to escape to...) still a great place to escape too. Laidback, Vancouver style.

1. Toronto Island(s)
-take the ferry across to to Un-Toronto. No place in Canada can rival being inside the heart of a city and being in a different place ('cept maybe Stanley Park in VanCity). Try frisbee golf, do the cedar maze, visit the haunted lighthouse, hangout on the pier at night...

....if the Blue Jays are in town take in a game at the Rogers Center (it will always be the SkyDome to me after a great World Series game in '92  ) as a bonus thing to do in T.O. . A great way to pass the hot lazy summer time away with the dome open and Alex Rios and Vernon Wells hit'n and catch'n...

SNAFU Hopes It Helps...


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Great list, SNAFU. I would add...

11. Kensington Market. Untouched by chain stores and mainstream logos it's an entire neighborhood of bohemian shops, antiques, coffee shops, fruit and vegitable vendors and street carts selling largely hommade/artistic goods. One of my favorite places in Toronto.

12. Eaton Centre. Obvious, but a great mall in the heart of downtown. Lots to see and air conditioned on muggy days. I just moved away from Toronto after living there for 10 years and it's amazing how much I took it for granted. The local mall here closes at 5:30 on saturdays. 5:30!

13. Explore the subway. A great far-reaching system that takes you anywhere. Don't know what's at Castle Frank station? Go take a look. Buy a day pass, especially on a Sunday where it covers 2 adults and a couple of kids.

14. Yorkville. A little snooty at times but great shops. Always nice looking cars cruising through. Want to see a Ferrari? Stand in Yorkville for about 5 minutes on a nice day, you'll probably see 3 of them.

15. Carbon Computing. Gotta give some props to my old job. You can check out the Eaton Centre and talk to the robots who work there who memorize all the company lines but don't really know anything about actually using them. Then go to Carbon where each and every person works there because they love Macs and know their stuff. Try asking any Apple store employee about how to connect a localtalk printer to a current Mac or how to turn off extensions in OS 9. I guarantee they'll have to at least look it up, if not shrug and tell you to upgrade.

I'm sure there are some good Apple store employees, but every one I have ever talked to (besides geniuses) give me the impression that they work at the Apple store because the Gap wasn't hiring that day.

But the stores do look purdy.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

SNAFU, Queen East is great (I live in Leslieville myself) but you were actually referring to the much busier and more commercial Queen West. Otherwise a very good list. I'd add Cherry Beach and the Leslie Street Spit if you want cool sight-lines of downtown but also want quiet, sailboats, the water and a feeling of the history of this town as the bustling port it formerly was. Also for biking, besides the Martin Goodman Trail, I'd look up the one zipping up the Don Valley. Seeing the Bloor Viaduct from it is pretty cool and there's a surprising amount of green and shade for being in the heart of the city.


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

*Full Paw*



Max said:


> SNAFU, Queen East is great (I live in Leslieville myself) but you were actually referring to the much busier and more commercial Queen West. Otherwise a very good list. I'd add Cherry Beach and the Leslie Street Spit if you want cool sight-lines of downtown but also want quiet, sailboats, the water and a feeling of the history of this town as the bustling port it formerly was. Also for biking, besides the Martin Goodman Trail, I'd look up the one zipping up the Don Valley. Seeing the Bloor Viaduct from it is pretty cool and there's a surprising amount of green and shade for being in the heart of the city.


:lmao: 

See? Didn't I say I was BeachBias?  

Yes, Queen Street WEST.

Leslie Street Spit/Cherry Beach is part of the Bike Paths tour (Tommy Thompson Park) for sure 

SNAFU Sits Corrected


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

capitalK said:


> Great list, SNAFU. I would add...
> 
> 11. Kensington Market. Untouched by chain stores and mainstream logos it's an entire neighborhood of bohemian shops, antiques, coffee shops, fruit and vegitable vendors and street carts selling largely hommade/artistic goods. One of my favorite places in Toronto.


Yes, Kensington is a hoot. Not much of a shopper so I didn't want to include too many $ places the little women can go bling bling  

St. Lawrence Market/Front Street is fun too

And how can we forget The Hockey Hall of Fame? :clap: 

SNAFU Top 10 Ontario Next Up


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

YorkDale!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2005)

Visit Carbon Computing. 772 Queen St East.


----------



## thegreenapple (Jan 3, 2006)

Kensington Market


----------



## JAMG (Apr 1, 2003)

Toronto....
Come to Toronto...

Its an Indian word that means, 
Its boring but its clean...

Toronto....
Come to Toronto...

You can have a ball...
Whoops, too late last call




Don't get me wrong, I like my new digs, but nothing in downtown TO compares to 
MacKay, Bishop and Cresent Streets....


----------



## The Great SNAFU (Jan 12, 2005)

JAMG said:


> Toronto....
> Come to Toronto...
> 
> Its an Indian word that means,
> ...


Hmmmmm with an attitude like that perhaps you're no fun either  

Toronto is by no means the epicenter of culture in Canada. But like any place in the world it has it's good and it's bad and it's has gems. You just have to want to know where to look.

SNAFU Secret Agent


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Visit Carbon Computing. 772 Queen St East.


shameless self promotion
tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

food

greek town, china town


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> shameless self promotion
> tptptptp tptptptp tptptptp


C'mon it was amusing....


----------



## rodkin (Jan 7, 2003)

Rent a car. Hit the 401 East. Keep going until you get to Montreal. Party your ass off. Drop off the car. Take a train back to Toronto.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

My favorite restaurants, places I'd kill to eat at after leaving Toronto 3 months ago:

Dos Amigos: Bathurst north of Dupont. Authentic Mexican (not Tex-Mex) small place, intimate. Nice patio. My wife loved the margaritas.

Southern Accent: Markham South of Bloor, cajun/creole food. Blackened chicken and fish, gumbo, jambalaya. Oh man my mouth is watering.

Thai food: Anywhere. I would kill for food from any thai restaurant in Toronto. Mong Kut on the danforth, Salad King near HMV, even the fast-food cafateria style thai at Green Mango at Yonge and Bloor.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

capitalK said:


> I'm sure there are some good Apple store employees, but every one I have ever talked to (besides geniuses) give me the impression that they work at the Apple store because the Gap wasn't hiring that day.


Really? I stumped the Genius with a simple question!

Anyway, Great list you guys at coming up with! I'm going to save this one for later this summer!


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

I would also recommend www.nowtoronto.com for any events that are happening while you're here. I personally find toronto.com to be very commercial/confusing/slow...


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Casa Loma
CN Tower
Canada's Wonderland
ROM


----------

